# Question on storage of peptides



## maxjenics (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi all.

I managed to source some GHRP6, PEGMGF and IGFLR3 probably over 18 months ago when I purchased generic blue top GH (which I use frequently).

I always store my GH in the fridge as dry powder, but forgot about the other peptides in the crisper drawer (hidden behind a VERY old and sloppy cucumber...OK my fridge PC ain't that good, but it is a BIG fridge!).

My question is, does anyone know if these peptides would still be OK or are they useless now? After doing a lot of studying of PSCARB's work on here (he knows his stuff), I am thinking of adding some different peptides in the future to assess singularly and in combinations to assess my reaction to them (only in PCT for now though).

I know Paul S is a VERY busy man, but if he could see his way to list the peptides and their ideal storage situations (as dry powder and once reconstituted), I think many others on here would greatly appreciate the information...I know I will, especially as I don't want to be experimenting with possibly de-natured peptides (and cause myself any possible health problems)

My apoligies if this question has been asked before but its my first week posting for real, and have been searching all last week to no avail.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

The ghrp6 needs to be kept in the freezer so i am going to say no.

The igf is perhaps ok, i know if its suspended it can be kept at room temp for a long time.

No idea about the mgf.


----------



## maxjenics (Mar 2, 2005)

Con said:


> The ghrp6 needs to be kept in the freezer so i am going to say no.
> 
> The igf is perhaps ok, i know if its suspended it can be kept at room temp for a long time.
> 
> No idea about the mgf.


Thanks Con for your input! :thumbup1: ...it's much appreciated.

So your saying one dead (GHRP-6), one possibly OK (IGFLR3), and one dont know (PegMGF).

Out of interest, what evidence are you using to support the fact that GHRP-6 must be kept in freezer or it dies? Lab Study, Anecdotal evidence, Manufacturer warning, etc.?

I understand the IGF possibility of being OK as I have read elsewhere that IGFLR3 is a tougher peptide to dismantle, even after reconstituting (even at room temperature as long as solute is 0.6% acetic acid based).

I'm not doubting Con (thats why i'm here asking more expert opinions), it's just that I dont want to throw cash in the bin unless *ABSOLUTELY *necessary (cos i'm a tightwad  )

Anyone else out there any ideas/explanations? PScarb possibly, or other peptide expert?

(P.S. Con you weren't that 'mini-pro' phsyique that wiped the floor with the opposition at the Juniors in Warrington at North East a weekend or 2 ago were you mate??? If yes, thats one impressive bod mate :whistling: , if no...apologies on me being blind and/or ignorant:confused1

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I am no expert in this just going by my own research and experiances, I store the following in the freezer as a dry powder

GHRP-6

CJC1295

GH Frag 176

Igf-lr3 and pMGF i store in the fridge now you are not going to damage them by storing them in the freezer but i don't see the need for this.....

All are stored in the fridge when mixed with no issues, i have no lab studies to back up my advice just my opinion from years of use.....

hope this info is useful buddy


----------



## maxjenics (Mar 2, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> I am no expert in this just going by my own research and experiances, I store the following in the freezer as a dry powder
> 
> GHRP-6
> 
> ...


Paul, thanks for the speedy reply!

In your opinion then would you advise I bin the GHRP-6 no: money down the drain), or try it out and see how I go. I know you're no doc, but I value your advice and would like to know what you think, and wouldn't hold it against you if you advised i took it and i died. :tongue:

Cheers


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

how long would ghrp-6 be stable in the fridge once mixed with bac water ?

cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no do not bin the GHRP-6 i stored mine in the fridge for a month or so before being told to place it in the freezer.

you will be fine using it even if it is 75% of what it was then it is better than nothing...


----------

